# [cms.waaza.eu] Mein Design der Homepage



## twols (13. Juni 2007)

Hi miteinander! Ich habe vor einigen Monaten versucht mir eine Homepage zu bauen, habe ne  Woche am Design gesessen, viele verschiedene ausprobiert, und dann bei diesem gelandet. 
http://cms.waaza.eu/
Die Seite ist nicht aktuell und ist online nur um das Design zu zeigen, da ich mich doch für ein Blog entschieden habe (muss ich bald auch designen) Eine Portal ist mir zu viel, keine Homepage zu wenig 

Was sagt ihr zum Design?


----------



## Ecthelion (13. Juni 2007)

Dieses Forum ist für fertige Homepages und nicht für Baustellen!

Lies bitte die Regeln, bevor du was postest.

Grüße

Ecthelion


----------



## Maik (13. Juni 2007)

@Ecthelion: Klick dich bitte durch die Website, bevor du hier unberechtigte Vorwürfe in den Raum wirfst, denn ich kann dort keine "toten Links" oder "Seiten ohne Inhalt" entdecken, und dass das Tutorial "AVR Startup" nicht verlinkt, sowie unter "Selfmade" noch kein Eintrag vorhanden ist, sollte kein Maßstab sein, um die Website als "Baustelle" einzustufen.


----------



## twols (13. Juni 2007)

@Ecthelion: Das ist keine Baustelle, da ist bloß wenig Inhalt. Das Design ist fertig.


----------



## Ecthelion (14. Juni 2007)

"Die Seite ist nicht aktuell und ist online nur um das Design zu zeigen"

Was soll das den dann sonst sein
Du hast es doch selber geschrieben! Nur Design bewertungen sollen hier auch nicht rein!

PS. oder ich hab was nicht verstanden und entschuldige mich für meine dann wohl vorschnelle Meinung.

-> Das da kein Inhalt ist hab ich ja auch nie gesagt

Noch was ich habe "Example News Item 2" nicht gerade für eine Wirkliche News gehalten. Kann auch daran liegen, dass ich das , was in der  News steht nicht lesen kann.


----------



## Maik (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich schlage als Kompromiß vor, den Thread in der "Creative Lounge" unterzubringen, da der Thread-Autor ausschliesslich das Design bewertet haben möchte.


----------



## Beppone (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

sorry, aber muß eigentlich soviel Gezeter veranstaltet werden, obwohl niemand etwas zum Thema beitragen kann (oder will)?

Hier meine Meinung zum "Design":

Einerseits stimmige Farben, gefällige Formen, gefällige optische Effekte eingebaut. Bisschen mit Feldern überladen, das läßt die Seite auf mich unruhig wirken.

Nur: Was hat es mit Design - im Sinne von Gestaltung - zu tun, wenn nur die allseits bekannten Glanzeffekte und verblassenden Spiegelungen, von Apple erstmals gezeigt und bis zum Abwinken kopiert, gezeigt werden?

Eine Zeitlang mußte jeder den "Aqua"-Effekt (Microsoft eingeschlossen) oder "Brushed Aluminium" nachbauen, jetzt steht jedes Objekt auf spiegelnder Unterlage. Bravo.

Deshalb zusammenfassend: die Seite ist nett anzusehen, hat aber mit Design reichlich wenig zu tun (muß sie für deinen Zweck aber auch nicht).

Grüße!


----------



## Ecthelion (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte hier jetzt wirklich nicht den großen Streit vom Zaun brechen!
Aber in letzter Zeit gab es doch einige Threads wo man gemerkt hat, das keiner... ach ist doch jetzt auch egal.

So, ich werde jetzt auch mal was zur Homepage/Design sagen.

Ich finde das Design ansprechend, besonders der leichte "Rauch" im Header gefällt mir sehr gut!

zum Thema kopieren von Effekten, also mir gefällt das, warum soll man nicht etwas was gut ist oder gut aussieht benutzen?
Es ist manchmal eben etwas schwierig, oder nicht erwünscht, das Rad ein zweitesmal zu erfinden 

Also, wenn jetzt die Seite auch noch einen schönen Inhalt bekommt, komme ich gerne öfters vorbei!

MfG

Ecthelion


----------



## Beppone (15. Juni 2007)

@ecthelion
letztlich meine Rede! Auch ich finde, daß die Seite nicht schlecht aussieht und keine eigenständige Gestaltung erfordert (ich schrieb '... muß sie für deinen Zweck aber auch nicht.')

Twols' Frage war aber ausdrücklich "Was sagt ihr zum Design?" Und da werd ich einen Teufel tun und tätschelnd sagen "brav twols, hast du gut gestaltet". Er hat gut ausgewählt, und zusammengestellt, zeigt aber kein wirklich eigenes Design. Wenn sich jemand Designerklamotten kauft, wird er mit dem bloßen Tragen auch keinen Design Award gewinnen.

Das fand ich das ja auch nicht verwerflich (ein Art Director macht auch nichts anderes), er bewies eben weniger Kreativität, sondern eher Geschmack.

Grüße


----------



## peper (17. Juni 2007)

Mir fehlt das Impressum^^

LG Lars


----------

